# 2013 Cruze Coolant loss and misfire issue!



## mandyj97 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey!

So I purchased a used 2013 cruze LTZ about 9 months ago and ever since it's had the same continuos issue that no one can seem to properly diagnose, not even GM certified service. The car only has 100,000 km. 

I've been topping up coolant every week, there's no visible coolant leaks.
And when I start the car and it's not at operating temperature the RPM jumps around (sputters heavily) and eventually the engine looses power, once I got the service stabilitrak message but other than that no codes.

The work I've had done to this day include:
-Head gasket, intake, exhaust and cam cover gaskets replaced
-new spark plugs
-new turbo
-new turbo lines and pipes
-new coil pack
-new upstream o2 sensor
-new coolant reservoir
-fuel injector service
-throttle body service
-tune up
-coolant flush

If anyone has had similar issues or knows of any fixes please let me know!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome. By intake do you mean only gasket? Sounds like a PCV related issue and you need a new intake manifold or the fix kit. Has a boost test been performed?

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...4-pcv-valve-cover-intake-manifold-issues.html


https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...4l-turbo-boost-coolant-leak-testing-kits.html


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

mandyj97 said:


> So I purchased a used 2013 cruze LTZ about 9 months ago and ever since it's had the same continuos issue that no one can seem to properly diagnose, not even GM certified service. The car only has 100,000 km.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


If you had all that work done at a "GM certified" shop, much of it should still be under warranty. I'd take it back to the dealer and let them know it's using/leaking coolant.

As for the misfire, does the check engine light blink when this occurs? Or are you just referring to the RPMs jumping around, the heavy sputtering and the loss of power? I would think, with all the work that's been done, that it shouldn't be doing this, but I can't say they won't charge you to diagnose it. That said, if it turns out the problem is due to one of the repaired items, and it's still under warranty, they should fix it again, for free, _and_ waive the diagnostic fee, I believe.

In short, I think you need to take it back to where it was repaired, and ask them to check it out.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!









If the needle jumping is at idle, remove and regap the plugs to .028 and torque to 18ft-lbs (25NM) and don't use antisieze with stock plugs. When you put the coil pack back, make sure the springs are not caught up in the boots. 

The stabilitrak message is caused by a ton of things, but this is a big one

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
and as for the coolant ... read away

[h=1]FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir[/h]
[h=1]Mysterious coolant loss[/h]
[h=1]Coolant Leak - Bad Water Outlet?[/h]
[h=1]New O-Ring for Surge Tank Cap[/h]
[h=1]Water outlet - How to know if it failed? Replace proactively?[/h]
:moved: from Introductions


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, check into any repair warranties. Also, if the repair started, before the power train warranty expired, but failed to fix the problem, it should still be covered.

All that coolant has to be going somewhere. If it's not leaking externally, then it's going into the engine -which would explain why it's not running well. It might be head gasket, cracked block, or warped heads.


----------

